# Drilling for more clouds



## JsPLAYn (24/1/16)

Hi guys.

So I wanted to knw what is possibilities of drilling a ego c twist with a titan tank holes bigger 

I knw it's a basic setup and used as mouth to lung.. is there a possibility to drill the current holes bigger and do direct lung draw..any complications? ??

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/1/16)

Are these setups made specifically for mouth to lung.. or can it be used as lung draw. . I tried lung draw and it works well besides for being a very tight pull due to its very tiny holes ... so I'm hoping I'm making sense. . Please advise.. I'm a newb to vaping 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So I wanted to knw what is possibilities of drilling a ego c twist with a titan tank holes bigger
> 
> ...



Hi @jsplayn
Welcome to the forum

I am not familiar with the titan tank, but in general I would say that if its been designed as a mouth to kung device, chances are it probably wont work too well if you modify it to lung hit. I would say its better to rather get a device that caters for lung hitting.

That said, @Rowan Francis is someone who has modified several devices and may be able to advise you better.

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## blujeenz (24/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So I wanted to knw what is possibilities of drilling a ego c twist with a titan tank holes bigger
> 
> ...



Not a good idea.
Yes you will get more airflow, but the vapour will still be the same, net result will be feeble flavour.
I widened the stock holes on a mini Protank 3 and it was very airy, I replaced the standard 2ohm coil with a 0.9 ohm one and it was much better.
However subohming on an evod battery kills it pretty quickly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Ok kewl guys thanks.. It was just a thort as I see the ego 1 is both mouth to lung and lung draw.. pity the ego c twist is just mouth ton lung. . Like in say wen I do lung hits I get very decent cloud.. but it's very straining coz of tightness 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Ok kewl guys thanks.. It was just a thort as I see the ego 1 is both mouth to lung and lung draw.. pity the ego c twist is just mouth ton lung. . Like in say wen I do lung hits I get very decent cloud.. but it's very straining coz of tightness
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



You can also get a lung hit by opening your mouth slightly and letting in some air through your mouth while taking a puff. Not as good as a proper lung hit but it works quite well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/1/16)

your best answer has been from @blujeenz , he hit the nail on the head with that .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Ok thanks.. I tried I get an awesum cloud for a beginner device.. I do get some strong throat hit.. is it normal? Are there any specific reason this unit is built for mouth to lung.. is it safe to do lung draws on this unit.. I will post pic of unit I have

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

It's a ego c twist battery.. nt sure bout tank can anyone shed some light.. any personal experiences with this setup?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> It's a ego c twist battery.. nt sure bout tank can anyone shed some light.. any personal experiences with this setup?
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



Looks identical to the Titan pro that I got from VapeMob, run mine off a evod 650mah battery.
Mine had 2 x .5mm holes on the bottom knurled section that I drilled out to 1mm. Im using a 1.6 ohm BVC coil (R40) which is the lowest resistance they make, ie dont make the holes 1.5mm or 2mm because you might hyperventilate from all the airflow. 
It should have a "Mob" laser engraving on the smooth section above the bottom knurled part.
Its not a bad tank, just dont feed it anything higher than 50/50 pg/vg or it starts choking the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

That sounds about correct.. so what did u achieve with drilling holes? Here is a closeup of tank.. nt sure just bought a 5 pack of coils that only goes up to 4.2v ..nt sure of ohms






sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

How do u knw hwmuch pg vg it contains. . I have vape mob juice intense strawberry and ingredients shows pg and vg but nt amnt of each

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

I started on 3.2 .. battery and juice lasted me 2 days.battery is 1000mah. I'm now vaping on 4.0v and juice is flying like 2 tanks a day is that normal.. also some drags my lips burn on drip tip.. battery also lasting me about 10 hrs now

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> That sounds about correct.. so what did u achieve with drilling holes? Here is a closeup of tank.. nt sure just bought a 5 pack of coils that only goes up to 4.2v ..nt sure of ohms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ohms are on the coil, the voltage of all the ego/evod type coils are 3 to 4.2V, its nice to know when using a variable voltage device so you dont push 6V through the coil, it will pop.
Like I said in an earlier post, drilling will give more air but weaker flavour.
Lung hits rely on large air inlets like the Bellus, if you want a hernia try lung hitting an Evod clearo with its 2 tiny airholes, even the Kayfun 3.1 is not designed for lung hits and it has a 3mm dia air inlet.
You're trying to soup up a VW Beetle by popping in a turbo and hoping for a Ferrari performance, not gonna happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> How do u knw hwmuch pg vg it contains. . I have vape mob juice intense strawberry and ingredients shows pg and vg but nt amnt of each
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



I think the intense range is 50/50


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/1/16)

Ok appreciate the advice so I shud stick to mouth to lung? Not drill as it will be a waste of time.. I'm nt yet sold on vaping so I'm scared to invest into sub boxes etc as I'm scared it's more a novelty 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> I started on 3.2 .. battery and juice lasted me 2 days.battery is 1000mah. I'm now vaping on 4.0v and juice is flying like 2 tanks a day is that normal.. also some drags my lips burn on drip tip.. battery also lasting me about 10 hrs now
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


If you drive faster you're going to use more petrol, par for the course.



jsplayn said:


> Ok appreciate the advice so I shud stick to mouth to lung? Not drill as it will be a waste of time.. I'm nt yet sold on vaping so I'm scared to invest into sub boxes etc as I'm scared it's more a novelty
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



If you dont need nicotine then it can become an expensive hobby, chasing clouds or flavours.


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/1/16)

I now find myself vaping all day.. more a habit than addiction I predict.. novelty stages I assume..

So now everytime my drip tip is full of juice .. This is normal right?. Or am I pulling too hard or over smoking the device

I'm looking into 1 upgrade.. Ijust2

Or shud I jump directly to a joytech evic vt with crius tank as my buddy has one and I like the clouds and flavour it produces 

Any other good options to look at not for nothing but I haven't tried any others besides those 2 and from what I've heard they pretty decent setups

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (28/1/16)

Anyone?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Rossouw (28/1/16)

If you want to build your own coils Crius is the way to go, but if you want to pop in a coil and go I'd say go for the iJust 2 kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

@Rossouw ok I see what u saying.. but technical points is ijust is non adjustable. .like u said pop in and vape away.. I'm at a cross roads.. and from people I spoke to previously also went ijust2 as 2nd stick. . But in the end they all end up with mods.. so I'm just trying to figure out if that's the trend, would it be wise to jump directly to the mod instead of via ijust2?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Wyvern (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> @Rossouw ok I see what u saying.. but technical points is ijust is non adjustable. .like u said pop in and vape away.. I'm at a cross roads.. and from people I spoke to previously also went ijust2 as 2nd stick. . But in the end they all end up with mods.. so I'm just trying to figure out if that's the trend, would it be wise to jump directly to the mod instead of via ijust2?
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



I started with a tiny mod, that was upgraded within a month or so. I would suggest for the people who actually are serious about starting to vape, to try out a few mods and devices, and then buy. That way you dont sit within a month either back on the stinkies or buying a different device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

I've tried ijust2. . Very decent.. damn good clouds too.. and as mentioned by Rossouw . It's easy setup.. but then I tried the evic and man.. double ijust clouds and more Intense flavour.. had a crius tank. . So that made me kinda confused coz I was suppose to get ijust the next day.. no my mind is on evic vtc mini and crius tank 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Wyvern (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> I've tried ijust2. . Very decent.. damn good clouds too.. and as mentioned by Rossouw . It's easy setup.. but then I tried the evic and man.. double ijust clouds and more Intense flavour.. had a crius tank. . So that made me kinda confused coz I was suppose to get ijust the next day.. no my mind is on evic vtc mini and crius tank
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Hehehe welcome to the madness. Do yourself the favour and just get the evic mini, I havent regretted it once. And I am heading to my 4th month stinkie free.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

+1 on evic only put off for me is size compared to ijust.. dnt really like the box thingy but the mini 75w nt sooooooo bad .. fits nicely in ur hand .. doesn't look like a walkie talkie like the 150w  .. I work on building site setups so it wnt be chilling nicely on my desk.. I need to carry in my pocket 99% of the time along with car keys and fone and pocket wifi.. so that's another bother. I just cnt stop looking for cons rather than pros

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Also my current is a egoc twist which is streamline.. sits nice in pocket nexto fone

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Wyvern (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> +1 on evic only put off for me is size compared to ijust.. dnt really like the box thingy but the mini 75w nt sooooooo bad .. fits nicely in ur hand .. doesn't look like a walkie talkie like the 150w  .. I work on building site setups so it wnt be chilling nicely on my desk.. I need to carry in my pocket 99% of the time along with car keys and fone and pocket wifi.. so that's another bother. I just cnt stop looking for cons rather than pros
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Hahaha that is more than understandable, then the Ijust or even Subvod from kanger might be an option as well for you.

I was deadset against the idea of the evic mod based on the cube build. I don't regret it one bit now. Its smaller than most mods, and it even fits nicely in my handbag  For me the biggest plus is how long the battery lasts compared to some pen devices. So for the pens, just make sure you have a charger in the car or a portable one when you are on site.


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

My current is a 1000mah and lasts me a day and half.. but then again this is a beginner device  .. I've seen the kangortech sub vod looks almost identical to ijust but somehow ijust is more popular?.. any reason why?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> I now find myself vaping all day.. more a habit than addiction I predict.. novelty stages I assume..
> 
> So now everytime my drip tip is full of juice .. This is normal right?. Or am I pulling too hard or over smoking the device
> 
> ...


In my opinion you first need to decide whether you want to use commercial coils or build your own. I am buying the Ijust2's for the juices I vape occasionally, so that I don't have to use my ADV tanks. I mainly use my Kanger subtank mini's RBA's for the ADV's, because the flavor is so much better than with commercial coils and its cheaper to build your own.

I also have the crius. Its a RBA with 2 x coils. With this tank you will have to build your own coils. The flavor and cloud production is awesome, but if you wick it wrong you loose a tank of juice (lost a tank of taffy man grape yesterday!). I would not suggest this tank for a beginner. It also sucks juice, I go through a tank in 20 - 30 min.

If you are not yet sure whether you want to build your own or use commercial coils, I would suggest the Kanger Subtank Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Will research that thanks. . My buddies has various setups.. so I have access to try diferent types lol

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Commercial coils as in ijust2 .pop in n go.. crius is coil building etc and mods?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> +1 on evic only put off for me is size compared to ijust.. dnt really like the box thingy but the mini 75w nt sooooooo bad .. fits nicely in ur hand .. doesn't look like a walkie talkie like the 150w  .. I work on building site setups so it wnt be chilling nicely on my desk.. I need to carry in my pocket 99% of the time along with car keys and fone and pocket wifi.. so that's another bother. I just cnt stop looking for cons rather than pros
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Your work environment changes the game completely. 
You need to take device usage into account and in your case Id agree that the evic VTC is going to be too bulky.
You're getting advice from mostly desk bound folk who are recommending a device based on their stage not yours, myself included.
We mean well but cannot know your usage situation.
..and as you suspect in your case, the iJust 2 is probably the most practical device for your usage scenario at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Commercial coils as in ijust2 .pop in n go.. crius is coil building etc and mods?
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Yip, that's right. However the ijust is just a tank and also needs a mod (the battery part). The Kanger subtank mini, you can use commercial coils or you can build your own and the crius you cannot use commercial coils.


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the ijust 2 comes in a kit with battery tank and extra coils. . So what do u mean by its just a tank?..

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

@blujeenz ok makes sense.. I should mentioned it before my work conditions. . But does it really matter.. besides for bulkiness..I put the evic mini in my pocket and it's nt bad.. nt that bulky as the 150w one tho.. but I'm talking 75w

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Yip, that's right. However the ijust is just a tank and also needs a mod (the battery part). The Kanger subtank mini, you can use commercial coils or you can build your own and the crius you cannot use commercial coils.


I agree with @blujeenz the mod and tank setup is quite big, but I


jsplayn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the ijust 2 comes in a kit with battery tank and extra coils. . So what do u mean by its just a tank?..
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Sorry man, I see the starter kit does come with a battery, so you don't need an additional mod. I will post a pic now of the ijust2 on a istick mod. With a mod you can adjust the watts you want to vape at. I do whoever agree with @blujeenz, this setup is allot bigger than what you have now. My concern is that you are already interested in bigger clouds and more flavor, so I suspect you will be wanting to move on to bigger and better soon.


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

Ijust2 on a istick mod. Left kanger subtank mini tank. Right crius tank.


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Ok @BibbyBubbly that helps alot . Pics always help as a matter of fact.. but yes ijust2 kit price I can get the evic tank and battery.. Then js decide maybe a commercial coil tank to start with before I go to recoiling etc etc....

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Ok @BibbyBubbly that helps alot . Pics always help as a matter of fact.. but yes ijust2 kit price I can get the evic tank and battery.. Then js decide maybe a commercial coil tank to start with before I go to recoiling etc etc....
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


If you think you might later be wanting to build your own, then I would definitely advise you to buy the Kangertech Sub Tank Mini. You can start off by using commercial coils, but you will have the option to build your own coils if you want too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

With same tank? So that's a 2 in one. Commercial and rebuildable? 

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (29/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> With same tank? So that's a 2 in one. Commercial and rebuildable?
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Yes thas right it does.


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/1/16)

Ok awesum.. questions pay off  

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Ok awesum.. questions pay off
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



Hi @jsplayn

You are doing the right thing to ask all the questions!

With the rebuildables and a bit of practice, the rebuildable coil and wick is typically much better than commercial coils. And much cheaper over the long run. But it does take a bit of time and patience. Expect to rewick every day or two and recoil every few weeks at a minimum.

Nice thing about the Subtank Mini is you can keep a commercial coil on hand in case something goes wrong with your build and you dont have the time to figure it out - then you pop in the commercial coil and in 30 seconds you are vaping again.

But I hear you about the bulkiness of the box mod shape in the pocket. I seldom carry my vape devices in my pocket so cant properly advise you on that

Whatever you do, if you get a mod with a screen like a VTC mini, try get a sleeve for it as well. Will protect it a bit more. Also try get one or two vape bands to put around the glass portion of the tank if its made of glass. These things have a tendency to break from time to time. And get a spare glass if you can. Some tanks come with spare glass, some dont.

Good luck and let us know what you decided on

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

Awesum thanks @Silver u guys are awesum

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @jsplayn
> 
> You are doing the right thing to ask all the questions!
> 
> ...


Thx @Silver, I thought the vape bans was just a trend, did not realise its used to protect the glass! I will have to get me some cause I have dropped my devices once or twice before...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Thx @Silver, I thought the vape bans was just a trend, did not realise its used to protect the glass! I will have to get me some cause I have dropped my devices once or twice before...



I am not sure how much they help in practice - havent really tested 
And they do irritate me a bit because I sometimes cant see exactly where the juice level is
But i do think they would help in some situations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

Lol they call it cock rings.. I saw that .. looks like the ijust2 airflow adjuster ?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Depending on how the tank attaches to your mod, it may or may not slam the surface if the mod falls over.

On my Sig100, my Lemo1 glass does not make contact with the surface if the mod falls. But then again, the Sig is like fort knox, so it hardly falls over. But I still put a black band on in case. Lemo1 is now quite scarce and i like it a lot, so doing whatever I can to preserve it. Lol

@jsplayn , you are right, the airflow control on the iJust 2 is like a Vape band, but its at the bottom of the tank.

If you get it with the tube shaped iJust2 battery I strongly recommend putting a dedicated vape band on the tank. Tube mods always fall over and they often roll off the table. Happened to me many times. I far prefer the practicality of a box shaped mod in this respect. Also, when you put a tube down on a table, it takes a bit more care to put it down upright - box mods are much easier to put down and stay where they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

Indeed. Look I think my mind is made up on the evic vtc mini and ijust2 tank.. for purposes of using a commercial coil setup for now.. later stages I will go rebuildable coil tank

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

I will get a vaoe band and silicone mod cover cause of work conditions. . But I think I shud be sorted with something decent?

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> I will get a vaoe band and silicone mod cover cause of work conditions. . But I think I shud be sorted with something decent?
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



The common area for the vape band on the tank is on the glass, in my opinion not the right place for it.
What that does is transfer the impact directly to the glass, the *better placing* would be on the top cap above the glass. 
This creates an impact/buffer zone on the area that hits the ground first.
I have dropped my Bellus on a SVD twice due to my left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing, once on a tiled floor and the other time it slipped onto a table and rolled off onto a cement floor.
In both incidents the glass remained intact and the top cap rim received some "road rash".
I figure the ss core is rigid enough to prevent flexing and the orings act as a buffer too.

My Bellus road rash.


----------



## BibbyBubbly (30/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Lol they call it cock rings.. I saw that .. looks like the ijust2 airflow adjuster ?
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters





jsplayn said:


> Indeed. Look I think my mind is made up on the evic vtc mini and ijust2 tank.. for purposes of using a commercial coil setup for now.. later stages I will go rebuildable coil tank
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters


Shot man, hope you are happy with you choice and you love vaping as much as I do.


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/1/16)

Ooh I love vaping already on my beginner stick hence wanting to upgrade.. I'm getting it in 2 weeks.. now the wait begins

sent from Jsplayn headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (31/1/16)

Just a question out of curiosity. . So I have some of this.. what can I do with it?











sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Just a question out of curiosity. . So I have some of this.. what can I do with it?
> 
> 
> sent from Jsplayn headquarters



You can use VG (Vegetable Glycerin) to make your own juice, but you will need loads of other components. I use it to dilute stronger juices, particularly to bring down the nicotine levels.

i would suggest a Subox Minin Starter kit or eVic VYC Mini with decent RTA tank. The pro for the Subox is it is supplied with RBA coil but no TC. VTC is not supplied with re-buidable coil or deck, but has TC. They are both quality products and do a way better job than the iJust 2. But in saying that I always have a sub-ohm stick at hand, as it is a stealthy device, which I need from time to time.


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

jsplayn said:


> Just a question out of curiosity. . So I have some of this.. what can I do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lubricate orings and threads
base liquid in diy juice mixing
BP stands for British Pharmaceuticals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/2/16)

Guys.. I dnt knw if this is a silly question. . So I managed to buy an ijust2 kit for R150... yes R150.. but this is the deal.. The tank is like new.. However the battery button was faulty and the guy stripped the battery. .didn have time to fix. So I'm hoping to have it repaired coz it's just 2 wires that need soldering and the button on pc board itself need soldering.. sooooooo. . Whether it works or nt I still kinda score on the tank as that's what I initially bort and he J's said u knw what. .take everything n see if it can be fixed.. 

Question1 
Can it be fixed. Has anyone experienced this

Question2 
So this is the silly question.. I tried screwing it onto my ego c twist battery. .It fits but does nt fire up.. that's normal right.. or shud it work?

Finally.. I have ordered my evic vtc black that I shud get in this week.. yeahhh    

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/2/16)

jsplayn said:


> Guys.. I dnt knw if this is a silly question. . So I managed to buy an ijust2 kit for R150... yes R150.. but this is the deal.. The tank is like new.. However the battery button was faulty and the guy stripped the battery. .didn have time to fix. So I'm hoping to have it repaired coz it's just 2 wires that need soldering and the button on pc board itself need soldering.. sooooooo. . Whether it works or nt I still kinda score on the tank as that's what I initially bort and he J's said u knw what. .take everything n see if it can be fixed..
> 
> Question1
> Can it be fixed. Has anyone experienced this
> ...


If its just wires you need soldered you welcome to visit me.

The tank is unlikely to work on an ego battery. Those only fire 1ohm and up. That tank comes with a 0.5ohm and 0.3ohm coil I think.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/2/16)

Shuks that makes sense.. hence called a sub ohm.. ego is 1.3ohm.. so u 100s correct thanks man.. now I have a better understanding n also nw knw Wat sub ohm means lol.. 

Il PM u to checkout repair needed 
Thanks @Gazzacpt

sent from Jsplayn headquarters


----------

